# Happy Birthday NoIdea!!!!!!



## maynman1751 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hoping you have a great day! Always enjoy your inventive ideas. Gooday! :idea:


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday Deano!

Dave


----------



## Claudie (Aug 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday Deano, hope you have a good one!


----------



## Geo (Aug 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday Deano, my brother from another mother!!

I hope you have a great birthday. Watch out for those love crazed wombats, I hear they get frisky this time of year.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday Deano!


----------



## alexxx (Aug 14, 2014)

Happy B-day.
All the best.

Alex


----------



## GotTheBug (Aug 14, 2014)

Deano! Happy Birthday brother, and many many more!


----------



## Irons (Aug 14, 2014)

Geo said:


> Happy Birthday Deano, my brother from another mother!!
> 
> I hope you have a great birthday. Watch out for those love crazed wombats, I hear they get frisky this time of year.



Yeah, M8. Stuff a Kiwi for Me. :mrgreen:


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 15, 2014)

Happy Birthday Deano. Many more to come.


----------



## jonn (Aug 15, 2014)

Happy Birthday Deano..haven't seem your posts in a while


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 15, 2014)

Have a great day! 

A year older. 

Time flies all too quickly.

Harold


----------



## rewalston (Aug 15, 2014)

Happy Birthday Dean have a good one....and I agree with Harold, time flies too fast.

Rusty


----------



## etack (Aug 15, 2014)

Happy Birthday 

Eric


----------



## butcher (Aug 18, 2014)

Happy birthday Deano. Have a great one.


----------



## NoIdea (Sep 29, 2014)

Thank You All very very much, sorry for the delay. :lol: 

Things are far from normal at the moment, at any one time thier are a minimum of 7 people and a maximum of 11, so my lack of normality has become even less normal :mrgreen: 

Again, thank you

Deano


----------



## butcher (Sep 29, 2014)

I always thought normal was relative.
I am just not sure what we compare it to, or measure it with?

I do not know if this will help with one of your questions in another post or not.

https://www.google.com/search?newwindow=1&site=&source=hp&q=crc+handbook&oq=CRC&gs_l=hp.1.4.0l2j0i20j0j0i20j0l5.3518.5499.0.12121.4.4.0.0.0.0.687.1027.0j3j5-1.4.0....0...1c.1.54.hp..1.3.339.0.jag6b77kHBM


----------



## NoIdea (Sep 30, 2014)

butcher said:


> I always thought normal was relative.



Yah your right, my relatives are not normal either :mrgreen: 

I had a look thanks, nothing i could find useful, it relates to a question/thread im about to start.

Cheers 

Deano


----------

